# Mobile phone upgrade imminent



## Azzagorn (Jan 31, 2016)

Advance need Chroners. I currently have a Sony Xperia ™ Z2 and I am looking to upgrade to a newer model. Now I don't like iPhone products so they are a no no but I love my Sony and my wifes Samsung galaxy S6 edge. However I am stuck as to which would give me the most satisfaction.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jan 31, 2016)

Xperia 5 is waterpoof. That's a big selling point for me. 

And you're already used to the Xperia experience...


----------



## WaylanderToo (Jan 31, 2016)

try one of these 2...

Wileyfox - Storm - Beauty and the best  (mrs W has the swift and likes it a lot - but then she's not really using everything a smartphone has to offer)
This is the OnePlus 2. (hearing lots of good things about this co.)

the way I view it is when my Galaxy note 3 dies I'll be looking at one of these (@ low £200s) and keeping my £8pm contract....


----------



## Vaz (Feb 1, 2016)

In the future I will definitely be buying one of those Fox's. Am I right in thinking the phone comes rooted? As it's running the Cyanogen Mod O.S?

Looks a great phone anyway, especially for the price


----------



## WaylanderToo (Feb 1, 2016)

it is running cyanogen - truth be told for our (very) basic needs it does all we want (though I have no idea about 'rooted' )


----------



## Venusian Broon (Feb 3, 2016)

I just recently changed my Samsung Galaxy 3 mini to a Galaxy 5 Neo. Most excellent, think Samsung are brilliant. So I'd vote for that one!

However I get long-term mobile contracts and get a huge number of choices of free phones and dirt-cheap offers when it comes to the end. No idea what it would cost if you had to actually buy the phone.


----------



## WaylanderToo (Feb 3, 2016)

IIRC to buy the G-note 3 I have would be in the order of £650 <eeek>!!


----------



## Vaz (Feb 3, 2016)

In my shops now you can actually "Upgrade" your pay as you go phone. I had a cheap Tesco Nokia for 3 years. My new phone was supposed to be £100 pay as you go, but got it for £40, pretty nice deal


----------

